# Sources of stainless & titanium bracelets & links.



## SussexHandyman (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi All, I've got a couple of watches requiring new or replacement bracelets and links but a trawl of the internet & ebay has been fruitless. Can anybody recommend a supplier, idealy in the UK? Thanks.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Try Cousins UK...one of the biggest watch parts suppliers in the country. I sourced a titanium link for my Omega SMP from them. They mainly supply the trade, but also sell to individuals. They also supply a wealth of watchmaking tools. You will need the watch case number and calibre to use their search function.

https://www.cousinsuk.com


----------



## SussexHandyman (Jun 3, 2018)

Okay, will try them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What make are the watches?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

There are A TON of vendors on eBay for bracelets. As JoT mentioned, if you tell us the make/model and measurements of the lug gaps, that will help narrow it down. There are some brands of bracelets (Hadley-Roma, for e.g.) that are reliable and sold widely.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I am using https://www.strapcode.com they have nice selection of metal bracelet of all types, and cheap shipping


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

hey @rafy1 just had a gander at the site. I take it there will be duty +tax etc. on top of price?


----------



## SussexHandyman (Jun 3, 2018)

Okay guys, thanks for all the links & advice.

I've had a weekend of watch fixing & managed to resolve quite a few problems so now have half a dozen watches fit for service, including Swiss made Rado, Titus & Ingersoll Ladies handwinder.

One of the ones bugging me was a nice Accurist which had a short bracelet. I'd already cleaned the watch & fitted a new battery & it was keeping good time. I then got a 'Eureka' moment. I'd noticed that the watch had a compact clasp. A qucik rummage through the spares box turned up a 'Z' clasp off a defunct Klix watch that was just right for the bracelet. I had to modify an end fitting to allow the new clasp to be fitted but that was only a bit of sawing, filing & polishing.

Ten minutes later & I've got another watch I can use. Bit too smart for everyday use, but it will get used.

I'd now like to sort out a Pulsar Titanium Chronograph. The watch is really good, nice & clean, but the bracelet has been damaged & I wont even mention the clasp, almost like they came from different sources & have been cobbled together. I've trawled ebay looking for a suitable bracelet but without success, as it has a lug fitting onto the watch. I've left a query with Cousins to see what they can do & then I'll try these other recommendations if no joy.

I've got two more black Pulsar Chronographs, again with unusual fittings, that I'm stuck for bracelets. Been looking for the last two years without success so I'm now looking for donor cases & bracelets to re-use the movements that I've cleaned & serviced.

One thing I have noticed with titanium watch clasps and it was something I had been aware of for years about the material, is that titanium, although tough & light compared to steel, has no resiliience & is brittle, so any clasp that relies on a sprung catch will eventually fail. This has happened twice to a titanium watch my wife has & the same fault exists with this duff bracelet on the Pulsar, hence the abuse the clasp has suffered. A solution is to fit a stainless steel clasp or parts.

Now going to bury my head in Harris's 'Watch & Clock Repairs' as I've got a few Westclox & an unusual French mantle clock to attempt to repair. All a bit of a delve into the unknown, but hey, what the 'eck!


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

r-macus said:


> hey @rafy1 just had a gander at the site. I take it there will be duty +tax etc. on top of price?


 I never paid any duty or tax, but I am leaving in Dubai, So for UK you are right you might have to pay something for that.


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

r-macus said:


> hey @rafy1 just had a gander at the site. I take it there will be duty +tax etc. on top of price?


 Strapcode seem to have a UK warehouse - I ordered a few bracelets from their website and they were posted to me from a UK address so I didn't have to pay any tax on top. They also seem to do Amazon.co.uk market place sales so if in doubt you could order from Amazon:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?marketplaceID=A1F83G8C2ARO7P&me=A24JGP6RADCMY3&merchant=A24JGP6RADCMY3&redirect=true

Hope that helps!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

watchnut100 said:


> Any pictures ive lots of links here.


 Here we are again. Hello :whistling:


----------

